# A Good Sharp Mess



## mr drinky (Jan 8, 2012)

What defines a good mess? For me it is (in no order) good knives, good food, good company, and good wine.

Justin0505 came over tonight and we had a soup party. He made a coconut shrimp curry and I made a Moroccan lamb harira soup. They both turned out great. 

Knives and kit used: 

* Shigefusa Usuba with Mario handle
* Martell Gyuto #10
* My new Marr rehandled cleaver (via Nathan)
* Al Pendray hunter with new Dave edge
* Rodrigue sheep's foot parer and regular parer
* Devin Thomas cleaver
* Masahiro cleaver with Fish handle (via Rick/Andy)
* Carter SFGZ
* Fowler Gyuto
* Ealy and Devin Spoons
* Boardsmith and Green River Woods cutting boards

For wine:

* Denner
* Zaca Mesa
* Efeste
* Rosenberg Estates
* Shaya

Anyhow, it was a good time even though it was a school night. Below are some pictures.

k.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 8, 2012)

Sweet! I need a knife/cooking buddy.


----------



## Jim (Jan 8, 2012)

Man.... that is a mess! Good times.

I think the fire is on under that saute pan in photo 2


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 8, 2012)

LOL. It was on and I turned it off shortly after taking the photo. Nothing like having a non-stick fry pan on simmer for a couple hours 

k.


----------



## bcrano (Jan 9, 2012)

Man you got that cleaver?!?!?! I just saw that thing and am feeling so jealous. Great score! Oh and nice mess too...


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 9, 2012)

That is a great mess! Getting together with other knifenuts is the best.


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 9, 2012)

bcrano said:


> Oh and nice mess too...



It's still there if you want to drop by and do some dishes...

k.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks like some of the west coast gathering we had, but add about 10 people in the same kitchen  

Good times


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm done cleaning up now. 

k.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 9, 2012)

Next time I want to see one of you with the Marr and Devin's cleaver in each hand. Some great steel in that group.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 9, 2012)

That's great. We started a monthly dinner group 2 months ago after trying for about 2 years to find people who wanted to participate. The first two dinenrs were a blast, and the next one is this Friday. The only problem is none of the other particpants are knifeknuts! One keeps showing up with plastic-handled food service knives, and he refuses to even try one of our gyutos or petties. He *knows* they are sharper, but he is being stubborn more to rib us then anything else (i.e., "I used these as a professional chef for 15 years, so there is no reason to try anything else!"). I did get one other retired chef to use a DT petty for mincing a shallot, and all he could say was "My god, this knife is really sharp!" :lol2:

They were all surprised about the carbon knives, and none of them realized they were still made. I heard some good stories about sharpening all the kitchen knives when one guy was an apprentice in Austria over 50 years ago. I'm sendiing them home this Friday with links to Jon's web site, as well as for BoardSmith, as his board received some admiring looks the last couple of dinners.

There really is a lot to be said for hanging out and cooking/ eating/ drinking with other people who are very interested in food! If there was just some way to eliminate the cleaning up, it really would be a perfect evening


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks like you guys had a fun evening. How is the new Fish handled cleaver?



WildBoar said:


> If there was just some way to eliminate the cleaning up, it really would be a perfect evening



If I had more money than I could spend, I would still do a fair amount of cooking (under the tutelage of a master chef of course), but cleaning up would cease immediately!


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 9, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> That's great. We started a monthly dinner group 2 months ago after trying for about 2 years to find people who wanted to participate. The first two dinenrs were a blast, and the next one is this Friday.



Yeah, I've been wanting to start a regular dinner group too. Some friends of mine had good results with one and it ran for about 5 years. 



Johnny.B.Good said:


> Looks like you guys had a fun evening. How is the new Fish handled cleaver?



I liked the cleaver a lot, but since it is such a different beast than I am used to I am using different muscles and I got a bit of wrist fatigue. I'm going to have to play around with a more to get a real good feel for it. 

k.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 9, 2012)

Did I see in another thread that you come to the DC area on occassion? If so, I'm sure we can pull something together one time when you are here.


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 9, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> Did I see in another thread that you come to the DC area on occassion? If so, I'm sure we can pull something together one time when you are here.



I'll PM you. Thanks for the offer.

k.


----------

